# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تخفيض نسبة التجسير للجامعات لا يشمل ( الخاصة )

## L A R A

أكدت مصادر مطلعة في التعليم العالي أن قرار تخفيض نسبة التجسير للجامعات، لا يشمل الجامعات الخاصة، وإنما الجامعات الرسمية فقط .
وقالت المصادر إن مجلس التعليم العالي خفض النسبة المحددة المخصصة للقبول في الجامعات الرسمية من خلال التجسير لأوائل الخريجين في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة''الشامل'' في كل تخصص له نظير في الجامعات الأردنية من(20%) إلى(15%) مع الإبقاء على باقي بنود أسس التجسير الأخرى دون أي تغيير.
وبحسب أسس التجسير فإنه يسمح للطلبة حملة شهادة دبلوم كليات المجتمع نظام السنتين ونظام الثلاث سنوات (شامل) الناجحين في امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة بمعدل لا يقل عن 68% التقدم للالتحاق بالجامعات الخاصة مباشرة حسب الطاقة الاستيعابية لكل جامعة، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للطلبة حملة شهادة دبلوم كليات المجتمع نظام الثلاث سنوات (ممن لم يشملهم نظام الامتحان الشامل) 
كما سمحت لهاتين الفئتين من الطلبة وبذات الشروط التقدم للالتحاق بالجامعات الرسمية في البرامج الموازية في الجامعات الرسمية.
وعلى صعيد ذي علاقة، يصدر مجلس التعليم العالي في جلسته المنتظر عقدها غدا الاثنين أسس القبول للعام الجامعي المقبل 2008-2009، وفقا للتعديلات التي أجراها المجلس مؤخرا، والتي تتضمن تخفيض معدلات القبول، وزيادة نسبة القبول في تخصص التمريض لصالح ''الإناث''، إلى جانب التخصصات المتاحة أمام طلبة فروع الثانوية العامة المختلفة.
وتتضمن الأسس الجديدة التي سيقرها المجلس غدا أن الحد الأدنى لمعدل القبول في تخصصات كليتي إدارة الأعمال والعلوم الإدارية والاقتصادية، وتكنولوجيا المعلومات إلى (65%) في الجامعات الرسمية و(55%) في الجامعات الخاصة، بدلا من (70%).
ورفع نسبة قبول الطلبة الإناث في تخصص التمريض في كافة البرامج (العادية والموازية) التي تطرحها الجامعات الرسمية والخاصة لتصبح( 70% - 30%) بدلاً من(60% - 40%).

----------

